# OOPS! The Cat is out of the bag! Martin 2003 sneak peek



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

You can check the October Bowhunting World for your own copy


----------



## Woodbear (Jun 15, 2002)

Griv:
That new Onza looks real interesting! What's the mass weight on it? Also ATA measurement.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

George, you're a suprise a minute! All three are really looking good!


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

The mass weight is around 4 lbs and here are some specs

Onza Elite
axle - 40"
Brace - 7 1/4"
Speed - 300
Draw with Furycam - 25 - 33"


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

*Overdraw?*

I was thinking overdraw were kind of a thing of the past? Martin must not think so. Interesting design, can't wait to see the rest of the new bows.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Maybe you should have named it the "Onzatec"? 

Sorry, please don't hit me...


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

or maybe they should have named theirs Honza.


----------



## Eberbachl (Jul 8, 2002)

Hi GRIV,

The new onza, looks good, and I've followed the link to archery history, and yep, sure enough it seems like Martin produce a riser with similar design principles to the "I=beam" in the early eighties.

My question is (and it is a serious question), why have Martin only reintroduced this design now (some 20 years later), when it seems the benefit if the I-beam TEC design has been tried and proven by Hoyt with models like Protec, Ultratec, Cybertec etc etc etc...?


----------



## 2001epic (Aug 22, 2002)

*2003's*

all look great so far, but had a question about the cougarand the onza 2. will they be available in the magnum version? prefer my bows a little shorter than 40". prefer a bow around the 35-38" range.


----------



## marty (Jun 4, 2002)

Is the Onza a cast or a machined riser?


----------



## Grant (Sep 3, 2002)

It looks great, will the price be similar to the Scepter 3?


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

Nice bow.

What's that black stuff above the arrow shelf? And from my angle, that shelf looks kinda narrow. Are 4" feathers going to clear the riser?

-ox


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

There are miles of arrow clearance. No problem there. 

Yes it is a machined riser. It is not going to be cheap because of the intricate machining. it will cost more than the scepter. 

We re-introduced the design because people asked for it, and I just think it is cool. PLUS, I have a couple of dozen X10s that are a little weak. If I could cut a couple of inches off of them they would be perfect. 

The Black inlay that you see there is rubber. We are developing a really cool shock absorbing inlay for that area. What you see there is a prototype. 

There I think I got everybody’s question answered.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

GRIV, you goofed up, now when February rolls around some other company is going to copy your new offering and add a couple of brackets here and a couple of rubber things there and in the their add it will say " They Did it Again". Just teasing!


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)




----------



## clever_guy (May 21, 2002)

GRIV;

I think we need to see an Onza II in target colors...



-CG


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

George, What's the grip angle on the Cougar and Onza? Looks like the Cougar has the high wrist?


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Camo*

 Looks like new camo........a version of superflauge? Would love to see a better picture of camo!!!!!!LOOKS GREAT!!!!!!WHATdo you call it?


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Eberbachl, We carried the Onza Design up into the 90s. We brought it back because too many people asked for it. It is lighter and has more wrist clearance than ever before. I can't wait to see what FITA shooters Like ROger Hoyle can do with it at 90M. I have a feeling you will be surprised.


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

The camo is called Advantage Camouflage HD. New stuff for 2003.

The grip is low like a Scepter III and The grip on the Cougar III is in the midde of the Mv2 and the Scepter III. Very stable.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Tec design*

Sure looks like the tec bows from hoyt.


----------



## 3d/fitamartin (Jul 14, 2002)

Other way around Boone!!


----------



## TJ_ (May 21, 2002)

They look pretty sweet to me!! It's pretty cool seeing the final product after seeing some the design changes some of the bows went through over the summer.

So GRIV now that the new catalog is so close...what all is new for '03....or is the S3, Coug2, Onza2, Phantom2 (wheres the pic ) it?

Tim


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

*Lookin' Good!*

Hat's off to you and the crew at Martin George. The bows are looking great.

>>>---Jon--->


----------



## JDES900X (May 22, 2002)

I have been a Scepter fan since 96' but this new Cougar 3 has got to be the most beautiful bow I've ever laid eyes upon ! Sleek, artistic designs with form and function! The best part is there will be more surprises to come from the folks in Walla Walla in the next three months. It seems as though someone woke the sleeping TIGER!!! STAY TUNED....the other guys won't know what happened until its too late....


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*TO Late*

 Does not matter if they are to late or to early.............The Cougar has to be the most smoking bow for the money........add the new camo and the Martin quality and never mind late the race is over before the competitors release goes off..........hot bow..hotter products, hottest quality and greatest people in the Archery Industry even their reps are SUPER!!!! I know one of them.............he is a great guy and a top dog.............Martin is lucky to have him!!!!! If you see him say Hi for me..........thanks, ART


----------



## clever_guy (May 21, 2002)

JDES900X;

I know what you mean, I was thinking SIII, but the Cougar III looks fantastic....

What is the difference in the relfex of the risers between the SIII and Cougar III...The look close....maybe backup bow close...



-CG


----------



## marty (Jun 4, 2002)

The specs in the add say that the brace height of the S3 is 7-7/8 inches, and the C3 at 6-5/8 inches. Is that a significant difference? Don't know.


----------



## 2cammg (Sep 10, 2002)

*cougar ata*

the picture shows the cougarIII with the elite limbs and a ata the same as the cougar 2000 with straight 16"limbs, is this true or are the specs going to be the same.


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Cat*

The CAT is purring and prowling............going to eat the competition up!!!!!!Saw the magazine ad and it is great!!!!!Great job GRIV!!!!!!!!!! When is the product going to hit the market? When are dealers going to be able to take orders? Any new entry level bows? Martin needs a new kids bow in the $100.00-130.00 retail range..........Tiger is great but a Tigercat in the 18- 26 draw range from 25 to 40 lbs with teardrops would fit the bill....in colors or camo..is that a can do thing?


----------



## spacehunter (May 21, 2002)

When will you post the rest of the new Martin line?


----------



## onebadapple (May 25, 2002)

heeeerrrr kitty-kitty-kitty 
OBA


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

The rest of the new line is up right now at 

www.martinarchery.com


----------

